# Salsas?



## Pippin (Dec 29, 2004)

Is this the place to ask about this?

Looking for some good salsa recipes and secret ingredients.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 29, 2004)

I actually made this one up, primarily because I hate cilantro and like my salsa on the mild side! 

Salsa Fresca  

2           ripe tomatoes (about 1 lb. total), chopped
1/2        red onion, chopped 
1           clove minced garlic
1/3 cup  coarsely chopped flat-leafed parsley
             juice of 1 lime (about 1/4 cup)
1/2        jalapeno, cored seeded and minced 
(or use your favorite hot sauce or red pepper flakes)

In a large bowl, combine the tomato, onion, parsley, lime juice and whatever you are using for heat. 
Toss gently to mix well. Serve at room temperature, or chilled.  
Makes about 3 cups.

*not a secret ingredient, but a good thing to know...
Salt will draw moisture from the tomatoes, making the salsa watery as it sits; so, if you add salt, do so just before serving.

Happy New Year!


----------



## jkath (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's my house salsa:

6 roma tomatoes, diced
3/4 c. green onions, chopped
4-1/2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 c. cilantro, chopped
1-1/2 jalepeno peppers, seeded & chopped
3 Tbsp. fresh lime juice
1 Tbsp. Tapatio sauce (or any hot pepper sauce)
1/2 small can tomato paste
Salt to taste

Mix all ingreds in a glass mixing bowl.
Serve over french bread w/butter.
Flavor mellows & gets better on day 2


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 29, 2004)

Janelle's Salsa 

3-4 large ripe tomatoes, chopped
1/2 onion, diced
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1-2 jalapenos, seeded and finely chopped
1/2 bunch chopped cilantro
Juice of 1 lime
Salt and pepper to taste, roughly 1/2 - 1 teaspoon of each

Mix all ingredients together or blend together in a food processor or blender.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2005)

The above listed recipes are great.  But remember, a salsa can be made of fruit, or tomato and herbs, etc.  You really need to do a Google Search under the terms "Salsa Recipes".  This will give you a host of recipes that will spark your imagination and get you into the world of salsas.  There are just too many variations to use this forum.  We can of course give you our favorites, but that is barely scratching the surface.  So do a bit of research and then create your own masterpiece.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

